# My Babies...fun in the sun!



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's some cute photos from the summer of my 2 wonderful babies Ok, so it's more than some..LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

They are adorable. They seem to be doing great. You are doing a great job!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Kathy said:


> They are adorable. They seem to be doing great. You are doing a great job!


Thanks Kathy. I'm trying very hard that's for sure...LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Glad to see that you are all having some fun. I know that it has to be difficult, but you are doing well with your children. Please keep posting when you can and know that you and kids are in my thoughts often.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

They are so cute! I always love seeing pics of your kids.


----------

